# Hello!!



## missmacqtr (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello,

 Iam very excited I finally joind in..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm from Qatar..And i'm soo MAC addicted..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope to see you all here and to know you better.​


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Janice (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome missmacqtr! Glad to have you with us.


----------



## missmacqtr (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you so much! How nice!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 30, 2007)

We are glad that you joined! welcome!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Dana72 (May 1, 2007)




----------



## missmacqtr (May 3, 2007)

Thank u so mcuh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimpaniac* 

 
_hey...im frem qatar too...plus addicted to mac...hope we hav fun reviewing stuff and all...!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 hey! this is nice,,glad to know u sweety!


----------



## xJUDYx (May 3, 2007)




----------



## missmacqtr (May 4, 2007)

thanx sweety


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 5, 2007)

to Specktra


----------



## pinkypinky (Mar 7, 2008)

*Welcome sweetness ^^*


----------

